# Fedora 15 Den of Users



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 6, 2011)

Has anyone tested the beta release of Fedora Core 15?

How was your experience with Gnome 3?

Do you need help setting up hardware/drivers/software?

Want to screenshare?

Do you have a screen capture session you wish to share?

The Fedora 15 Den of Users is here for you!


----------



## wolfen69 (May 14, 2011)

Btw, they don't use "core" in the name anymore. 

I plan on installing F15 when it is released soon. But I have tried gnome3/shell in ubuntu, and absolutely love it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 15, 2011)

wolfen69 said:


> Btw, they don't use "core" in the name anymore.
> 
> I plan on installing F15 when it is released soon. But I have tried gnome3/shell in ubuntu, and absolutely love it.



How did you get it to work under ubuntu? I thought the PPA was extremely unstable.


----------



## wolfen69 (May 15, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> How did you get it to work under ubuntu? I thought the PPA was extremely unstable.



It's not that the PPA is unstable, as it comes from the gnome 3 team, it's that ubuntu is not built for gnome 3. I did some updates one day and basically fubar'ed my install. I have a friend running it on top of xubuntu, but he has locked it down as far as updates. It's probably best to use Fedora if you want to use gnome 3.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 16, 2011)

more of a KDE guy
all i see is gnome 3 reviews or previews for fedora 15 (beta alpha)


----------



## Frick (May 16, 2011)

Preparing my laptop as we speak for some tests. Will be interesting to see how it fares.


----------

